# Docile dog breeds



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I know each individual dog is different and that environment and health needs can affect temperament, but as a general rule, which dog breeds are known for being docile and laid back? 

I'm trying to find the perfect breed for me 

I've already done a lot of research into Golden retrievers, but wondered if there were any other famously relaxed dog breeds that I should consider. 

(Relaxed with cats and children as well as in general).


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Greyhounds and Cavaliers are very docile.

(although would be careful with cats around greyhound.)


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

, greyhounds, golden retrievers as you know, shih tzu, cavaliers,


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

My breed not normally associated with being docile, but have to admit, my big boy is as docile as they come, and 2 of the bitches are too.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Cavaliers, as long as they are used to cats at a young age, mine chases them haha!


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> bernese mountain dogs


A Bernese is definitely on my list to consider - they are absolutely gorgeous! The drooling puts me off though.

Haven't looked into Cavaliers or shih tzu - shall go check 

My instinctual pull is always towards bigger dogs though.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Bernese?!? Docile!!!?!?  They're a working dog, no more docile than a springer or lab. Harvey is still only 10 months old, so wired to the moon 24/7, and even Benson, my previous Bernese, didn't calm down until he was at least 6 or 7. 

I'd say Greyhounds are about as laid back as you can get. Mine sleep, eat, walk, repeat. Not a bad life if you ask me


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

All the male RRs I have known are pretty docile once past puppy stage. Even now at work Kilo is content to sleep all day or just chill on his bed in the office as long as he has had his walks and training sessions (and food, his first love)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Greyhounds and Cavaliers are very docile.
> 
> (although would be careful with cats around greyhound.)


it depends how the dog is brought up, Blaze my whippet is really doice and would never hurt a cat yet they also get tarr'd with not good with cats. I dont understand threads like this as I feel each dog is individual


----------



## flur pur (Apr 25, 2010)

Shih tzu's are fantastic, none for being good with both cats and children. I have 2 and they both have fab temperments. Ive always been into larger breed dogs ie mastiffs and do still have 1 a douge de bordeaux and although i still love them my little shih tzu's have totaly turned me into small dogs. I have to say i cant fault my 2.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Would say greyhound, most sighthounds are the same though some less so than others. 

Alot of the giant breeds are known for being docile (on the whole) but that is after a period of them being extremely bouncy etc as puppies and for the first few years.

Though any breed can be docile, as has been pointed out here. People have dogs of a breed not known for being docile and I am sure people who own breeds known for being docile will say their dog does not fit the bill.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

It's got to be a cavalier king Charles- I used to have one and he was absolutely lovely! With cats dogs and children and was very loving,loyal and calm. 
They are a great breed although one from health tested parents would be a lot better as I'm pretty sure they are prone to bad health problems. 

Greyhounds also are a good choice, maybe an ex racing greyhound would suit if your going to consider older dogs?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Bernese?!? Docile!!!?!?  They're a working dog, no more docile than a springer or lab. Harvey is still only 10 months old, so wired to the moon 24/7, and even Benson, my previous Bernese, didn't calm down until he was at least 6 or 7.
> 
> I'd say Greyhounds are about as laid back as you can get. Mine sleep, eat, walk, repeat. Not a bad life if you ask me


ah apologies, my friend has two and they just sleep!

agreed on the greyhounds, thats what our RR is like she's even more chilled than the GR.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> it depends how the dog is brought up, Blaze my whippet is really doice and would never hurt a cat yet they also get tarr'd with not good with cats. I dont understand threads like this as I feel each dog is individual


I agree each dog is individual, You wouldnt believe my baby is Docile, She is a Boxer but loves nothing more than to sleep in front the fire 

Dont get me wrong when she is out she LOVES to run and play but at home, she sleeps


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> it depends how the dog is brought up, Blaze my whippet is really doice and would never hurt a cat yet they also get tarr'd with not good with cats. I dont understand threads like this as I feel each dog is individual


That's what I've always thought, but then everyone I talk to and everything I read online says it's incredibly important to choose a breed with characteristics that suit your lifestyle. So as a novice I'm going along with that train of thought. All these sort of statements have to be taken with a pinch of salt of course, but as a guideline...



SixStar said:


> Bernese?!? Docile!!!?!? They're a working dog, no more docile than a springer or lab. Harvey is still only 10 months old, so wired to the moon 24/7, and even Benson, my previous Bernese, didn't calm down until he was at least 6 or 7.


Babycham isn't wrong in the sense that the literature out there does describe Bernese as very gentle, laid back dogs. The literature may well be wrong (it wouldn't surprise me)! But all the online information that I've come across lists them as relaxed.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Myfynwy said:


> Babycham isn't wrong in the sense that the literature out there does describe Bernese as very gentle, laid back dogs. The literature may well be wrong (it wouldn't surprise me)! But all the online information that I've come across lists them as relaxed.


Oh yes, they are very gentle and laid back, and you won't find a dog more loyal, that's for sure. They're absolute nutcases, but in a good way, if you get what I mean?

They're high energy and full of fun, but not bouncing off the walls in an annoyingly hyper way.

If it's just the slobber that is putting you off, the females are no where near as slobbery as the males


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I have Mini Schnauzers and Labradoodles - both are pretty docile but need exercise (45 mins plus) before I go to work and the same when I get home.

Most dogs will fit into your routine - my friend had GSD and Ridgebacks that had less exercise than my dogs but they were not hyper, they had been used to their lifestyle from an early age.

The laziest dogs I have met are Cavaliers - but once again this is down to the owners as I have met others who walk miles


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Myfynwy said:


> That's what I've always thought, but then everyone I talk to and everything I read online says it's incredibly important to choose a breed with characteristics that suit your lifestyle. So as a novice I'm going along with that train of thought. All these sort of statements have to be taken with a pinch of salt of course, but as a guideline..


Have you tried the Breed Selector at Breed Selector Quiz it tries to factor in living conditions and how much time you plan to spend out with the dog, as well as age of children. Whilst the site does have Dominance/Pack Leader theory influence, the suggested breed lists have looked reasonable (the easy handling breeds are what you want, so just say "No" on the confusing "Can you control a Dominant dog?" question. It covers breed health issues quite well which you might not first think of; personally I wouldn't want to perpetuate suffering by supporting breeding of lines with issues. The larger breeds tend not to live as long as smaller dogs which is a disadvantage.

Also finding a good breeder who's premises you can see when selecting a pup, that handles the dogs when young will help you. If the young pups can go to toilet area under Mum's supervision and protection, then toilet training will be easier. They should want you to take the puppy at 8 weeks old, and not mind diligence.

Whilst you're preparing, look for local training with ideally a puppy play session, that you can take your young pup along to to mix and have fun time out from after the 2nd vaccination (the children will love seeing it). Puppy classes should follow on and be fun, intended to teach you how to train and handle your dog.

If you want a total low maintenance no fuss dog, than those robot pets are the things to have; a pet dog does need time and attention, with early years work paying off later with a well adjusted calm pet.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

This is Difficult as I think some Breeds don't act like the Stereotype of them 

I think it comes down to a Dogs personal personality / Character.

In my job I see lots of Dogs every week and find Breeds act very differently to others of the same Breed...

Now you'd think Labs arn't know as Docile but some that I do are very docile..

Golden Retrivers seem to be Docile ( even though THEY are Working Dogs ) The same Job as a Spaniel... But Springers are NOT Docile 

Someone mentioned Rotty's now I do a Couple of rotty's which are Docile.

Cavaliers were mentioned I find then to be very Lively and fussy little Dogs.

So I'd say through my experience The Bigger Breeds are more Docile..

Definate NO To Terriers, Sp.Spainiels seem to be totally loopy in a Nice way of course  I've been told that Labs can't be Descructive as puppie's Chewing etc.

Staffy's are really lively.... Collie's Energetic...... ( But on the other hand some can be docile ) 

But having said that Some Dog de bordeaux we do are Gentle and Calm. As in fact are English mastiffs, St.Bernards (Hence The Saying Gentle Giants)

Greyhounds Are Docile...Saluki's maybe.......Don't Consider a Afghan Loopy as Hell But lovely too 

Lurchers?????? Think they are bad a Recall as are most Sighthounds..

But it depends on the size of Dog that you want....

Gosh this is really difficult is'nt it....

I think in other words you can can 2 Dogs of the same breed that are like chalk and cheese.....Sorry thats Not been much help I've managed to confuse myself with this one 


Just to add I think they'd all be naturally lively playful and excitable as pups which is how a puppy should be...Some just grow up to be calmer than others


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I Took The Quiz The Top Ten Breeds Suited to me.................

Australian Labradoodle 

Basset bleu de Gascogne 

Basset Hound 

Beagle Harrier 

Chinook 

Clumber Spaniel 

Collie (Rough and Smooth) 

Eurasier 

Keeshond 

Samoyed 



 I Have a Parson Jack Russell :lol: But to be Honest I Did'nt Choose him .... I got off a Friend as he needed a New home so she asked me to take him...


There's a Breed on there that I do actually Adore The Samoyed :thumbup:


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> Golden Retrivers seem to be Docile ( even though THEY are Working Dogs ) The same Job as a Spaniel... But Springers are NOT Docile


The springers I know who work with a shoot are used to manically dash about undergrowth to flush the birds out , so they serve them up for a shot, assisting the beaters under loose control.

Retrievers, have to be near the guns and get the downed birds; presumably the placid nature helps tolerate the loud bangs whlst waiting for action and why they suit tight control jobs like Guide Dogs.

I found the quiz kind of interesting, to be recommended a Border Collie, you need to claim to live in a farm and ownership/use of huge tracts of land (preferably populated by sheep). But having a large list of possiblities, can open up the mind to well suited breeds that you wouldn't immediately think of, but they may be hard to find. The Keeshound came up for me to, but I don't think I've ever seen one, or heard of a local breeder of them. I had Parsons JRT suggested as well, which is ironic.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

SixStar said:


> If it's just the slobber that is putting you off, the females are no where near as slobbery as the males


Oh thank you! That's good to keep in mind.

I took the breed test and a Golden retriever came up :thumbup:

I've taken a few dog breed tests before but always find them difficult to answer because I suspect my lifestyle might change sometime within the next 10-15 years. At the moment I live in the middle of a country, surrounded by lots of fields to run around in. However, I'm not sure where I'll be in the next few years. It's possible that I might end up in an apartment for a year or two so have to take that into consideration.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> it depends how the dog is brought up, Blaze my whippet is really doice and would never hurt a cat yet they also get tarr'd with not good with cats. I dont understand threads like this as I feel each dog is individual


Each dog is an individual - but you do get breed 'traits' - for example, some people expect labradors to come as a ready trained family dog - when in reality - you get out what you put in, and docile Lab puppies are the exception to the rule, just like others have misperceptions about the temperaments of Staffies and Rotties etc 

I should imagine most puppies have their moments - but as others have said - Greyhounds - why not look for a rescue one?

My MIL got herself a rescue Greyhound when her old Lab cross died - and she is very easy going, laid back, easy on the lead - my MIL is 77 this year - so no way she could cope with a nutty dog.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Myfynwy said:


> A Bernese is definitely on my list to consider - they are absolutely gorgeous! The drooling puts me off though.
> 
> Haven't looked into Cavaliers or shih tzu - shall go check
> 
> My instinctual pull is always towards bigger dogs though.


I have just spent four days with a Bernese and he never drooled once. I would have said newfoundlands, very laid back, but if you don't like drool forget it.



SixStar said:


> Bernese?!? Docile!!!?!?  They're a working dog, no more docile than a springer or lab. Harvey is still only 10 months old, so wired to the moon 24/7, and even Benson, my previous Bernese, didn't calm down until he was at least 6 or 7.
> 
> I'd say Greyhounds are about as laid back as you can get. Mine sleep, eat, walk, repeat. Not a bad life if you ask me


I would agree that Bernese would not be my idea of a docile or laid back sort of dog. They are far more energetic than a newfie, and can be a little testy.


----------

